# UPS & FedEx authorized drop off locations



## jlmnana (Dec 30, 2014)

Hi Everyone,
This is my first post. 
I have been in the t-shirt printing business for 15+ years.

I am looking for anyone that has some info/experience in becoming an Authorized UPS & FedEx drop off location.

The store next to mine has gone out of business. It was a Tobacco shop but you could also ship FedEx packages there.

I have looked online at being able to ship FedEx & UPS from my store but just about all I am finding is how to open a shipping & packaging store/franchise.

Have any of you had any experience with this in your business?

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

I can't help thinking that you could do this without authorization from UPS or FedEx. Just accept the packages along with the payment and have UPS/ Fedex do a daily pickup from your shop.


----------



## jlmnana (Dec 30, 2014)

Well I did think of that. I do already have an UPS account. I could just add my handling fee to the shipping cost.

Wonder if UPS would have a problem with that?


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

jlmnana said:


> Well I did think of that. I do already have an UPS account. I could just add my handling fee to the shipping cost.
> 
> Wonder if UPS would have a problem with that?


I don't know...On one hand it would be more business for them and one convenient pickup location, so they shouldn't mind it. On the other hand, I don't think they would allow you to advertise your service using the UPS name because it could give the false impression that you are an authorized UPS shipper.

I didn't think of this until just now, but in this day and age there may be some federal regulations regarding shipping packages for another person. If it was me, I'd do a little more research.


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

As your question is "I am looking for anyone that has some info/experience in becoming an Authorized UPS & FedEx drop off location."

Here are a couple of articles that might shed some light on the situation for you.



How to Become an Authorized Shipping Outlet for UPS: 10 Steps

How to Become a FedEx Authorized ShipCenter: 6 Steps


----------



## ssmedia7 (Sep 26, 2013)

I did this before in my second shop. 1) get a regular account with both companies 2) check and see if there are any drop off/pickup locations near you. If there are any within ... I think 1/2 mile of you then they won't allow you to become one. If not, then you are looking good. 3) call each one up and tell the operator what you are trying to do. They will transfer you to the proper department. Tell them there isn't a drop off/pickup location near you and there is a need for the service. They will check it out and most of the time approve you. 

A couple of things to consider: 
1) will you just be a drop off location for prepaid items or do you want to let people actually come in and pay for shipping (ie you weigh it and take their money).? You will need to know this because they will ask. 
2) if you are going to take payments then be sure to ask for training and when they come to do it you should video tape it! In my business, and when I use to work for Staples, the biggest headache was not accepting the packages correctly! If you, or an employee, enter the information wrong (ie you entered width in the field where it should have been height) then UPS will charge you extra on your monthly bill. So, if a customer comes in and pays you $15 to ship a package and you enter it in wrong you won't know that it's wrong until you get your bill at the end of the month and they debit your account. Because you entered it wrong the package actually cost $20 and you eat that. Staples use to lose so much money that they made training videos for it. Then I did it and it seemed like my employees would screw up about half of them. It wasn't worth it anymore for me. But... You could be the rock star and do it well. 

Good luck


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

On advantage to becoming an authorized UPS / FedEx shipper is when someone in your area does an online search for the closest shipper in your location your contact information will appear.


----------

